# 125 duboisis maswa tank



## mmd (Aug 26, 2007)

established tank, 17 duboisi added 4/20 and growing fast


----------



## mmd (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Not for the purests I guess but it does look stunning.

Thanks for sharing. Good photo skills too. :thumb:


----------



## mmd (Aug 26, 2007)

my pics of fish seem to come out better by taking them with the lights off and using a flash. i only used a fuji f31d


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

24Tropheus said:


> Not for the purests I guess but it does look stunning.
> 
> Thanks for sharing. Good photo skills too. :thumb:


Great looking fish, but yes, not my cup of tea when it comes to mixing them up. :thumb:


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice tank dude... :thumb: But I am with the other guys on mixing lakes especially tropheus. :wink: That does not mean it is wrong though and for a mixed tank this one is spectacular!!! 8)


----------



## mmd (Aug 26, 2007)

Well it is a work in progress.
I also have a 29 (soon to be a 30) grow out tank with 16 Acei and 20 Labeotropheus Trewavasae.
As all my fish grow, I most likely will make the 30 an afra and rainbow tank, and keep the 125 as the duboisi/acei tank....still a mixing of the lakes, but with 2 species that should not interfere with one another.............
-
I have learned that when I plan my tanks for the future, by the time the future comes things have changed.........So i have 2 tanks and enough fish (when they mature) to fill 3 large tanks, so I can mix and match and sell what ever fish I like the least at that time
-
Thank you for your comments


----------



## mmd (Aug 26, 2007)

upate:
these guys are growing fast on frequent nls feedings.
I removed the red rainbows.
I now have the 17 duboisi at about 1.75 inches and 16 1.5 inch Acei that I had been raising since i stripped them, alsoi inthe tank are 3 rqainbows 1.4 afra's and 2 clown loaches.
-
As the fish mature i will keep the 17 duboisi, the 16 Acei and 2 clown loaches in the tank.
I will also eventually add 12 moops (im p/u 12 fry on fathewrs day butr they will be on 1/2 inch and be in a grow out tank).
-
although not a tank for the purists, i believe the future set up will be a much better fit


----------



## mmd (Aug 26, 2007)

also i have only had my duboisi a month which is an extremely short amount of time, and duboisi are the more hardy trophs and i by no means proclaim to be an expert, but i have been feeding them a i would any other fish, primarily 1 mm nls, and feed them as much as they eat in about a minute several times a day w/o any bloat , and they have put on atleast 1/2 inch if not more


----------

